# نظام رى أوتوماتيكى كامل وتمديدات المواسير والملحقات



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

نظام الري

جزء ( 1 ) : عام
1/1 يتضمن القسم 
‌أ-	نظام رى أوتوماتيكى كامل وتمديدات المواسير والملحقات حسب الموضح بالرسومات وحسب الموصف في هذا القسم.

1/2 المراجع

أ-	SASO	الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس
SASO-14	مواسير المياه الصالحة للشرب من بلاستيك غير لدن (UPVC)
SASO 15	طرق اختبار مواسير (UPVC) المستخدمة في مياه الشرب
SASO 237	طرق اختبار عدادات المياه
SASO 238	عدادات المياه
SASO 412	طرق اختبار أغطية غرف التفتيش من الحديد الصلب
SASO 413	أغطية غرف التفتيش من الحديد الصلب
SASO 1238	المتطلبات العامة لتصميمن تركيب وتقييم أنظمة الري النضاضة
SASO 1244	نظام الري ذو المرشات الدائمة – الجزء 1: المتطلبات العامة للتصميم التركيب والتشغيل
SASO 1305	المضخات الطاردة المركزية – المتطلبات العامة
SASO 1306	نظام الري بالمرشات الثابتة – الجزء 2: المتطلبات العامة للاختبار والتقييم
ب-	ANSI	المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية 
A40.1M	المقاييس – لبيان الضغط من نوع بقرص مدرج نوع مرن (نظام مترى)
ج-	ASTM	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد
ASTM A 47	مسبوكات حديد قابل للطرق
ASTM A 48	مسبوكات حديد رمادى
ASTM D 636	خواص الشد لمواد البلاستيك (اللدائن)
ASTM D1248	المواد المشكلة بالقوالب والمواد المنتجة بالانبثاق للبلاستيك البولى اثيلين
ASTM D1784	المركبات الصلدة من البولى فينيل كلورايد (PVC) والمركبات من البولى فينيل كلورايد المكلور (Chlorinated) (CPVC)
ASTM D1785	المواسير من لدائن البلاستيك من البولى فينيل كلوريد (PVC) جدول 40 و 80 و 120
ASTM D2287	المركبات المشكلة بالقوالب والمنتجة بالانبثاق من الفينيل كلورايد بوليمر والكوبوليمر الغير صلدة 
ASTM D2447	المواسير البلاستيك من البولى إثيلين (PE) جداول 40 و80 المقسمة حسب أقطارها الخارجية
ASTM D2466	تركيبات المواسير من بلاستيك (لدائن) بولى فينيل كلورايد جدول 40
ASTM D2467	مواسير وتركيبات ذات رأس من البلاستيك (فينيل كلورايد) (PVC) جدول 80
ASTM D2564	اللاصق الذائب للمواسير والتركيبات من البولى فينيل كلورايد
ASTM D2609	التركيبات من البلاستيك التى تركب بالضغط (Insert) للمواسير البلاستيك البولي إثيلين (PE)
ASTM D2672	الوصلات لمواسير IPS PVC باستخدام اللاصق الذائب
ASTM D2855 عمل وصلات ملحومة باللاصق الذائب للمواسير والتركيبات من البولى فينيل كلورايد (PVC)
ASTM D3139	وصلات المواسير البلاستيك التى تعمل تحت ضغط باستخدام مواد إحكام مرنة 
د-	AWWA	الجمعية الأمريكية لأعمال المياه
AWWA C500	صمامات البوابة، من 3 بوصة حتى 48 بوصة NPS للمياه والسوائل الأخرى 
AWWA C506	معدات منع ارتداد السريان من نوع قاعدة الضغط المخفض وذات صمام عدم رجوع مزدوج
AWWA C651	مقاييس تعقيم خطوط مواسير المياه الرئيسية
AWWA C700	مقاييس عدادات المياه الباردة من النوع بالإزاحة
AWWA C702	مقاييس عدادات المياه الباردة من النوع المركب 
AWWA M23	تصميم وتركيب المواسير PVC


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3 التقديمات
‌أ-	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية: تقدم رسومات الورشة التنفيذية التى تشمل مساقط أفقية مفصلة لتخطيط النظام ومقاسات المواسير بالكامل وأماكن الصمامات.
‌ب-	التركيب والاختبار: تقديم جدول / برنامج التركيب والاختبار لكل مرحلة من مراحل العمل.
‌ج-	جدول المواد والمعدات: تقديم جدول بكامل المواد والمعدات شاملا على نماذج الكتالوجات والمخططات والرسومات وكافة البيانات الأخرى التى قد تدعو الحاجة إليها لبيان التطابق مع هذه المواصفات.
‌د-	شهادات الصانع: يجب أن يكون للمواد الموردة إلى الموقع شهادات من الصانع بخصوص الاختبار متطابقة مع مقاييس ansi وastm وawwa وsaso حسب ما هو ملائم.
‌ه-	توصيات الصانع : تقديم توصيات الصانع الكتابية كجزء من رسومات الورشة التنفيذية لكل مادة مستخدمة ويحتفظ المقاول بالموقع بنسخة يمكن الحصول عليها فى أى وقت من تعليمات الصانع أثناء سير العمل ويقوم باتباع هذه التعليمات ما لم يخول له المهندس العدول عنها.

1/4 النقل والمناولة والتخزين
‌أ-	تتبع تعليمات الصانع الكتابية الخاصة بالنقل والمناولة والتخزين للمواد المختلفة .
‌ب-	يتم وقاية المواسير والتركيبات upvc من أشعة الشمس المباشرة ودرجات الحرارة المرتفعة.
‌ج-	لا تزال واقيات نهاية الصمامات/العدادات ما لم يكن ذلك ضروريا للفحص ثم يعاد تركيبها من أجل التخزين. يتم وقاية الصمامات/ العدادات من العوامل الجوية. تخزن الصمامات / العدادات بالداخل.
‌د-	فى حالة ما إذا كان التخزين بالخارج ضروريا تسند الصمامات/العدادات بعيدا عن الأرض أو الرصف فى مغلفات محكمة ضد الماء.
‌ه-	تجهز الصمامات/العدادات لتجنب تلف الأجزاء الظاهرة . لا تستخدم عجلات الفتح باليد أو عامود تشغيل الصمام كنقط للرفع أو التجهيز.

1/5	الضمان
‌أ-	تقديم ضمان كتابى موقع من الصانع والمقاول يتعهدان بموجبه باستبدال المواد والمصنعيات التالفة خلال عام من تاريخ الاستلام الابتدائى.

1/6 ضمان الجودة
‌أ-	التطابق مع الأجزاء القابلة للتطبيق من اللائحة الموحدة للسباكة (upc) واللائحة القومية الأساسية للسباكة (boca) .


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 2 ) : المنتجات
2/1	المواسير والتركيبات
‌أ-	مواسير خطوط الضغط الرئيسية والفرعية وخطوط القطارات (Bubbler line) وتركيباتها: من بولى فينيل كلورايد غير لدن (UPVC) جدول 80 مطابقة لمقاييسASTM D1785 أو SASO 14 و15 فئة V مع وصلات ملحومة باللاصق. اللاصق الذائب للحام وصلات المواسير والتركيبات يتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM D2564.
‌ب-	يجب أن تحمل تمديدات المواسير بيان اسم الصانع ومقاس الماسورة الاسمى والجدول أو الفئة ومعيار الضغط وتاريخ البثق.
‌ج-	يجب أن تحمل التركيبات بيان اسم الصانع أو العلامة التجارية ونوع المواد والمقاس.
‌د-	الأجزاء الخاصة لتمديدات المواسير : تورد مانعات السريان العكسى حسب المطلوب بالرسومات.

2/2 وسائل التطبيق
‌أ-	عام: كما يطبق على الوسائل بالذات معدل الوضع وضغط التشغيل للقطارات ورشاشات العشب يكون حسب الموضح بالرسومات وحسب ما هو موصف في هذا القسم.
‌ب-	القطارات: من المنتج القياسى للصانع من النوع المعادل للضغط مقاوم ومصنوع من بلاستيك أو مطاط غير مسبب للصدأ وبحاجز ترشيح بالمدخل.
1-	للشجيرات وكاسيات الأرضية تورد قطارات من النوع المعادل للضغط نموذج دائرة كاملة وذات معدل تدفق وضغط تشغيل حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
2-	للأشجار تورد قطارات من النوع المعادل للضغط نموذج دائرة كاملة وذات معدل تدفق وضغط تشغيل حسب الموضح بالرسومات.	
‌ج-	الرشاشات
1-	الرشاشات التي تبرز لأعلى: تتركب من مغلفات وأغطية من بلاستيك مخشوشن وأجزاؤها المتحركة من الصلب غير قابل للصدأ ويكون لها الصفات الآتية:
•	محكمات المسح منفردة متعددة الوظائف.
•	نوابض ضم من الصلب غير قابل لصدأ.
•	تدفق كامل قابل للضبط
•	ستار ترشيح تحت الفوهة.
•	فتحات دخول للسريان الكامل.
2-	مساحات العشب الصغيرة : توريد رشاشات من النوع الذى يبرز لأعلى ذات فوهات من النحاس ذات نظام دقيقٍ ومنظم للرش حسب الموضح بالرسومات. يكون نصف قطر المدى وضغط التشغيل حسب الموضح بالرسومات. 

2/3	الصمامات
‌أ-	الصمامات تكون حسب الموصف بالقسم 15100- الصمامات.

2/4	الصمامات المتخصصة
‌أ-	صمامات سريعة الاقتران (Quick Coupling Valves)
1-	تكون من النوع ذو فقد قليل للضغط بلوالب ذكر أو أنثى. تورد صمامات وأغطية من نحاس أو برونز وجسم الصمام يكون من نوع ذو جزئين وجسمه الأعلى قابل للفك ويورد الصمام مع غطاء قابل للغلق من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ محمل على زنبرك. 
2-	تشغيل الصمامات بواسطة إيلاج مفتاح أجوف مقارن متناغم. تشغل الصمامات بواسطة دورانه 90 درجة فى اتجاه عقرب الساعة مع عكس دورانه فى حالة الإغلاق. يكون مقاس الصمام حسب الموضح بالرسومات 
‌ب-	صمام كهربائى يعمل بالتحكم من بعد (Electric Remote Control Valve)
1-	تستخدم الصمامات من النوع الغير منظم للضغط لنظام القطارات وتستخدم الصمامات المنظمة للضغط في مناطق العشب.
2-	يكون لصمام التحكم جسم من النحاس وبغطاء وحاجز من النايلونCP ذاتي الكسح ويكون مدى تنظيم ضغط من 5 – 100 باوند/البوصة المربعة psi (+/- 5 باوند/البوصة المربعة psi ) صمام شريدر على مقياس PRS مقاوم للسوائل ذو متطلبات منخفضة للطاقة ويكون بعامود تشغيل للتحكم فى السريان ذو تحكم يدوى فى الفتح والغلق ذو متطلبات قوى ملف 24 فولت تيار متردد 50/60 سيكل ومعاير للتشغيل على 200 باوند/البوصة المربعة psi .
3-	توصل الصمامات التى تعمل بالتحكم عن بعد بجهاز التحكم فى الرى بالموقع وتنسق توقيتات التشغيل وكذلك الضبط اللازم. مقاس الصمام يكون حسب الموضح بالرسومات.

2/5 جهاز التحكم فى الرى
‌أ-	توريد محطة مستقلة تتسع صمامات متعددة من النوع ذو المتحكم الأوتوماتيكى بالتتالي قادرة على التشغيل الأتوماتيكى أو اليدوى لصمامات الملف/ التشغيل عن بعد على مدى زمني فردى متغير من 2 إلى 60 دقيقة (خلال زيادات مقدارها دقيقة واحدة) من 1 إلى 6 ساعات (خلال زيادات مقدارها (1) ساعة واحدة) ومبنية على دورة مدتها 14يوما لكل يوم بدء تشغيل لمدة أسبوعين .
‌ب-	يكون جهاز التحكم له القدرة لتشغيل المحطات المطلوبة لتغطية المتطلبات حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
‌ج-	تمديدات الأسلاك من جهاز التحكم حتى الصمامات: تتطابق مع متطلبات قسم 16050- المواد والطرق الأساسية. يكون مقاس ونوع كابلات تمديدات الأسلاك حسب الموصى عليه من صانع الصمامات. 

2/6	عدادات المياه 
‌أ-	عام: تصميم عدادات المياه يكون بالتطابق مع تعليمات شركة المرافق وكذلك مع متطلبات AWWA C700 .

2/7	غرف عدادات المياه والصمامات
‌أ-	الانشاء : تكون من الخرسانة المسلحة المصبوبة فى الموقع المتطابقة مع متطلبات القسم 300 03- الخرسانة المصبوبة في الموقع . يتم تبطين الأسطح الداخلية بالمطابقة مع متطلبات القسم 07100 – عزل المياه . تركب على الأسطح الخارجية طبقة مفردة ملتصقة تماما بسمك 4 مم من غشاء عازل للمياه ولوح حماية سمك 3مم.
‌ب-	المقاس حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
‌ج-	غطاء/إطار الغرفة: يتطابقان مع متطلبات القسم 500 05- المصنوعات المعدنية.

2/8	المضخات
‌أ-	ارجع إلى قسم 160 15 – المضخات.

2/9	شرائط البيان 
‌أ-	توضع شرائط البيان على ارتفاع 100مم على الأقل فوق خط المواسير المدفون فى الخندق أثناء عملية الردم. يكون عرض الشريط الممكن استبيانه 300مم وبسمك أسمى 100ميكرون ويكون من مورد معتمد ويطبع عليه باللغة العربية والإنجليزية بالتتالى الكلمات " تحذير، خط الرى المدفون".


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ
3/1	المعاينة
‌أ-	المواسير وتركيبات المواسير
1-	تفحص المواسير وتركيباتها بالنظر من حيث الكشط والتلف والشروخ والتشقق إلى طبقات والتلف نتيجة للتعرض للعوامل الجوية . لاتركب المواسير والتركيبات التالفة.
2-	تنظف المواسير وتركيبات المواسير قبل تركيبها.
3-	تستبعد مواد اللصق ومواد تمديدات المواسير الأخرى التى جاوزت تاريخ صلاحيتها المطبوع عليها وكذلك الحاويات المفتوحة والتي بها تسرب.
‌ب-	الصمامات 
1-	يختبر جوف الصمام من خلال أبواب النهاية من حيث النظافة والخلو من المواد الغريبة والصدأ. تزل مواد التعبئة الخاصة المستخدمة لمنع تحرك القرص أثناء الشحن والمناولة.
2-	يبدأ تشغيل الصمامات من خلال دورات فتح – قفل و قفل – فتح. اختبر الأجزاء المميزة مثل الدليل والمقعد وأنها يسهل الوصول إليها من خلال تلك الاختبارات.
3-	تختبر أوجه الشفاه (الفلنشات) المتطابقة من حيث الأوضاع التى تسبب التسرب تختبر المسامير من حيث المقاس والطول والمادة. تختبر مواد الحشيات (الجوانات) من حيث المقاس الصحيح وتركب المواد المناسبة للخدمة والخالية من التلف والعيوب.
4-	تستبدل الصمامات التالفة بأخرى جديدة.

3/2	الأعمال المرتبطة
‌أ-	حفر الخنادق ومواد الفرشات لتمديدات المواسير تحت الأرض تتطابق مع القسم 225 02 – حفر وردم الخنادق.
‌ب-	نزح المياه: نزح المياه حينما يكون مطلوبا يتطابق مع متطلبات القسم 200 02 – الأعمال الترابية.
‌ج-	تعديات خطوط المواسير تحت الطرق: تتطابق مع متطلبات القسم 225 02 - حفر وردم الخنادق.

3/3	تركيب نظام تمديدات المواسير
‌أ-	التركيب – عام 
1-	تركب المواسير وقطع التركيبات والصمامات بالتطابق مع متطلباتAWWA M23.
2-	يتم معاينة واختبار المواسير وقطع التركيبات والصمامات من حيث سلامتها وخلوها من عيوب الطلاء والتغليف والتبطين قبل التركيب.
3-	لا يزيد الانحرا䙁 عند الوصلات عن الحد الأقصى للانحراف الموصى به من صانع المواسير أو القارنات لكل نوع من الوصلات ولكل مقاس من المواسير.
4-	يسمح فقط بوضع الكتل حيثما هو موضح.
5-	تركب المواسير المؤقتة والصمامات والعدادات وأجهزة القياس والمعدات اللازمة للاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى والتعقيم بالمطابقة مع رسومات التنفيذ التفصيلية المعتمدة.

3/4	تركيب الصمامات 
‌أ-	توضع الصمامات في أماكن يسهل الوصول إليها وتزود بدعائم منفصلة حيثما دعت الضرورة. تركب الصمامات فى أماكن تسمح بحركة عامود تشغيل الصمام الكاملة.
‌ب-	تركب الصمامات باستخدام وصلات ذات شفة. وتساوى أسطح الشفاه بحيث تكون متوازية. ويتم تجميع الوصلات بالتطابق مع توصيات صانع الصمامات فيما يخص الأطواق والمسامير.

3/5	ضبط الجودة بالموقع 
‌أ-	الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى
1-	تردم تمديدات المواسير المراد اختبارها جزئيا مع مراعاة أن تكون وصلاتها مكشوفة أثناء الاختبار ما لم يأمر المهندس بغير ذلك.
2-	تحمى الوصلات المكشوفة من أشعة الشمس المباشرة أثناء الاختبار. يجرى الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى مع مراعاة ألا تزيد درجة حرارة مياه الاختبار عن 40 درجة مئوية أثناء فترة الاختبار.
3-	توفر مقاومة للدفع مؤقتة باستخدام دعائم خشبية عند التغيرات فى الاتجاه قبل إجراء الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى لتمديدات المواسير المجمعة.
4-	لا يتم ضغط أى تمديدات مواسير ملحومة باللصق حتى تمام معالجة الوصلات (CURED) طبقا لتعليمات الصانع.
5-	تجرى الاختبارات الهيدروستاتيكية فى حضور المهندس وقبل وضع الطبقة المغلفة للوصلات والتعقيم وتجرى الاختبارات الهيدروستاتيكية بعد تصلد أعمال الخرسانة المصاحبة بمدة 7 أيام على الأقل بالنسبة للخرسانة القياسية.
6-	توضع مضخة الاختبار على أرض ثابتة بعيدا عن تمديدات المواسير ويكون للمضخة صمام تنفيس معاير ومثبت عليه بطاقة ومضبوط على ضغط 10% أعلى من ضغط الاختبار أو بحد أعلى 170 كيلو باسكال kpa فوق ضغط الاختبار بالنسبة لأنظمة تمديدات مواسير الضغط.
7-	يستخدم مقياس ضغط معاير ومثبت عليه بطاقة ذو مدى مناسب لضغط الاختبار لأنظمة مواسير الضغط.
8-	يجرى الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى باستخدام ماء عذب ويملأ خط المواسير قبل إجراء الاختبار بمدة 24 ساعة.
9-	يكون ضغط اختبار الخط الرئيسى لتوزيع المياه 1035 كيلو بسكال(kpa) (150 psig ) أو 345 كيلو باسكال (kpa) (50 psig ) فوق ضغط التشغيل أيهما أعلى.
أ‌)	تختبر الخطوط التي تم ردم وصلاتها باختبار الضغط المذكور بعاليه لمدة 24 ساعة.
ب‌)	تختبر الخطوط التي لم يتم ردم وصلاتها باختبار الضغط المذكور بعاليه لمدة 4 ساعات.
‌ب-	التفتيش
1-	تختبر المواسير المكشوفة والوصلات وقطع التركيبات والصمامات وصمامات المطافئ من ناحية التسرب أثناء إجراء الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى.
2-	تستبدل المواسير التي بها تسرب والوصلات وقطع التركيبات بالتطابق مع المتطلبات المذكورة في هذا القسم.
3-	يعاد الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكى بعد إصلاح العيوب حتى يثبت النظام أنه مرضى.
4-	يكون نظام تمديدات المواسير مرضيا عندما لا يكون هناك دليل على حدوث تسرب أو فقد فى الضغط بعد مدة الاختبار الموصفة.
‌ج-	طرق الإصلاح
1-	تتطابق مع المتطلبات الموضحة بهذا القسم الخاصة بالإمداد بمواد جديدة مطلوبة للإحلال فى المناطق التالفة.
2-	تتطابق مع توصيات الصانع الخاصة بالإصلاح الدائم والمؤقت لتمديدات المواسير.

3/6	التجهيز للاستخدام
‌أ-	بعد إتمام الاختبارات الهيدروستاتيكية يتم صرف خطوط المواسير بطريقة معتمدة.
‌ب-	تزال تمديدات المواسير والمعدات المؤقتة الخاصة بالاختبار والتى انتهت الحاجة إليها.
‌ج-	التغطية بالطلاء فى الموقع: بعد إتمام الاختبارات الهيدروستاتيكية وقبل إجراء التعقيم يوضع/يعاد وضع طبقة بطانة حسب المطلوب ثم توضع طبقة طلاء واقى على المكونات المعدنية الغير مدهونة من نظام تمديدات المواسير شاملة الوصلات وقضبان الوصل وأدوات التثبيت حسب ما هو موصف في هذا القسم ، ما عدا النهايات المكشوفة من نهايات المواسير الصلب حتى القارنات فيلف عليها شريط عليه قار الفحم يوضع على الساخن .

3/7 الردم
‌أ-	ردم الخنادق يتطابق مع متطلبات قسم 225 02- حفر وردم الخنادق.
‌ب-	شريط التمييز: ضع شريط تمييز مستمر اثناء ردم الخندق الخاص بالخدمات الممدة تحت الأرض. ضع الشريط على عمق 300مم تحت مستوى سطح الأرض النهائى.

3/8	الغسيل
‌أ-	عام : عند إكمال عمليات اختبار النظام يغسل النظام جيدا وتكون سرعة المياه 1متر/ثانية على الأقل. وفى حالة عدم إمكان الامداد بالمياه أو كون المياه غير كافية لهذا الغرض عند وقت الغسيل ، تستخدم ممسحة ذات مقاس مناسب لإزالة جميع المواد الغريبة فى خط المواسير. وتستمر هذه العملية حتى يصبح خط المواسير نظيفا تماما. ويفتح كل صمام تحكم بصفة مستقلة وتغسل أنظمة النهاية أيضا جيدا بماء نظيف.


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## تامر 8031 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير بس هو فين رسم مخطط للتوزيعة والاتصل وشكرا


----------



## تامررمضان (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم هذه المعلومات وأين الرسومات التوضيحيه شكرا


----------

